# Bully stick



## Leila'sMommy

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but what exactly is a bully stick? I gather it is something the puppy can chew on, but is it something like one of those rawhide twisted stick thingies or is it like a toy?


----------



## michellerobison

*What are bully sticks dog treats made from?*


*Bully sticks*, also known as *beef pizzles, pizzle sticks, beef sticks, steer stix,* are made from 100% bull penises. *Bull penis* is a single ingredient of bully sticks. Some suppliers and merchants say that they sell bully sticks made of "_beef tendons_" or "_dried muscles_" as that part of the anatomy is a tendon and muscle indeeed, and this may sound less repulsive for some people with psychological barrier thinking of feeding bull privates to their furbabies.
But... doggirs love'm


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Thanks! Is it safe for them? I mean...can they bite off a part and get choked on it? Is it ok for them to have without supervision or do you only give it to them when you are right there? I'm trying to think of more things I can leave with Leila to keep her busy when I'm not around.


----------



## Furbabies mom

They are sold at pet stores and cost about 5 dollars each. They don't break off like rawhide. Mine LOVE them!


----------



## eiksaa

Depends on the dog. I feel safe leaving Gustave with a bully stick. But I also take them away when they get to be like 3-4 inches. 

On the other hand, my old roommate's dog softened the whole stick by licking it and then tried to swallow the whole big mush and almost choked on it. 

So far Gustave eats it the proper way - starts at one end and takes days to finish it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Mine take a long time to finish them also. They work on one end at a time. I throw them away when they get about 4 in. When Dewey was smaller, I found smaller diameters ones, but I wouldn't give to the older dog's because they chew them too fast. They are a life saver for teething or bored dog's. I've always given my fluffs bullies, and never had a problem. Don't refrigerate them or put in a plastic sealed bag, they can get mold on them. Mine are left in the toy box.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Furbabies mom said:


> Mine take a long time to finish them also. They work on one end at a time. I throw them away when they get about 4 in. When Dewey was smaller, I found smaller diameters ones, but I wouldn't give to the older dog's because they chew them too fast. They are a life saver for teething or bored dog's. I've always given my fluffs bullies, and never had a problem. Don't refrigerate them or put in a plastic sealed bag, they can get mold on them. Mine are left in the toy box.


Oh yeah, they're stinky!! You can buy low odor bullies.


----------



## michellerobison

Probably since it's muscle not actual hide,I think that's why it doesn't seem to ... swell up..ha,ha, so to speak ,when they chew it,like raw hide does..I'd keep an eye on them to see how they eat it first. Mine won't lick it, they just start chewing at one end and work their way down. I take it away then it gets down to 4 inches or so, just in case..I let Rylee,since he's tiny, have his until about 3 inches or so and I take it.. He chews his in his carrier,so I can keep the other dogs from taking his...
I haven't given raw hide in years,not since a friend's dog died from having a larger piece swell in his intestines...


----------



## Leila'sMommy

michellerobison said:


> Probably since it's muscle not actual hide,I think that's why it doesn't seem to ... swell up..ha,ha, so to speak


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Michelle, you are cracking me up!

I appreciate all the advise, everyone! I think I will look for some for Leila today and watch her to see how she does with one. I know not to use rawhide, but hard toys don't seem to hold her interest very long.


----------



## eiksaa

Furbabies mom said:


> Mine take a long time to finish them also. They work on one end at a time. I throw them away when they get about 4 in. When Dewey was smaller, I found smaller diameters ones, but I wouldn't give to the older dog's because they chew them too fast. They are a life saver for teething or bored dog's. I've always given my fluffs bullies, and never had a problem. Don't refrigerate them or put in a plastic sealed bag, they can get mold on them. Mine are left in the toy box.


That's very interesting. My roommate's dog was 25lbs and the bully stick was the same size as what I give Gustave. That's probably why he swallowed it whole. Maybe it was too small for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom

I really liked Bully Sticks... they were great. You could get a larger sized one adn it lasts for ages.

Sadly we are a bully stick and rawhide free house now due to Grace's liver...... do miss them.


----------



## Little Oscar

I don't believe it's rawhide (but not 100% sure myself). Oscar was a huge chewer when he was little and I gave him flossies instead which he loved, check them out, they are the curly ones and thinner. Bully Sticks, at least the ones I used, gave him the runs :-( 

PS. And yes, I thought my dog pooped because they can smell like poo!


----------



## kaeco510

haha oh my gosh I didn't realize what they were made of......I'm thoroughly grossed out now lol Sadie will not be eating a bully stick any time soon. If my boyfriend ever found out what they were made of and saw her eating it....well lets just say sometimes he has the maturity level of a middle school boy haha


----------



## Little Oscar

It is kinda gross but at least they turn them into sticks and are no longer round.


----------



## Furbabies mom

kaeco510 said:


> haha oh my gosh I didn't realize what they were made of......I'm thoroughly grossed out now lol Sadie will not be eating a bully stick any time soon. If my boyfriend ever found out what they were made of and saw her eating it....well lets just say sometimes he has the maturity level of a middle school boy haha


My hubby didn't know what they were for the longest time , when I finally told him , he wouldn't let the dogs sit by him with one!!! LOL He is grossed out by anything a little bit (different) he would of made a terrible woman!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Haha, I better not tell my hubby or 22 y/o son what they are. I can just imagine what all they will say! So, are they not good for the liver and do they make the puppy stink?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

They don't make the puppy stink, but the bullies do while they're chewing on them. The low odor are great. Well they are protein, but if they are just chewing on them a little bit at a time, not eating them , they surely cant't be getting a ton of protein at once. If your dog has a liver problem like Grace you probably won't give them.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I will definitely have to look for the low odor ones! She doesn't have any kind of problems yet that we know of.


----------



## SammieMom

I buy BESTBULLYSTICKS.COM odorless, made in USA bully sticks. I think they are like 1.82 each. I buy 4 each of the 4 & 6 " ones for mine. I never leave them alone with any chew. They do get smaller as they chew them and get stringy ends, which I cut off. I don't keep them after a few times. The ones from pet stores seem to last forever and come from who knows where or what.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Thanks for the website, Kandis. There are a couple of places here that sell quality pet foods and I'll check there first to see if they have the ones made in the USA. If not, I will order them from the site you gave. One of the places even carries Spa Lavish. I hate paying shipping charges if I can get by without having to, lol.


----------



## Little Oscar

SammieMom said:


> I buy BESTBULLYSTICKS.COM odorless, made in USA bully sticks. I think they are like 1.82 each. I buy 4 each of the 4 & 6 " ones for mine. I never leave them alone with any chew. They do get smaller as they chew them and get stringy ends, which I cut off. I don't keep them after a few times. The ones from pet stores seem to last forever and come from who knows where or what.


Excellent, much cheaper than the ones in pet stores! And odorless, you can't beat that. And you're right- how many hands touch the ones in the pet store, who knows! It's funny you cut the strings off, I don't because I always thought it was like floss and helped clean their teeth a bit.


----------



## SammieMom

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thanks for the website, Kandis. There are a couple of places here that sell quality pet foods and I'll check there first to see if they have the ones made in the USA. If not, I will order them from the site you gave. One of the places even carries Spa Lavish. I hate paying shipping charges if I can get by without having to, lol.


all the bullys I saw in pet stores say made in USA. But I found out that can only mean they shipped the ingredients from another undesirable country with loose inspections to the USA and packaged/processed it here. You can read about it all on the site I gave you.


----------



## SammieMom

Little Oscar said:


> Excellent, much cheaper than the ones in pet stores! And odorless, you can't beat that. And you're right- how many hands touch the ones in the pet store, who knows! It's funny you cut the strings off, I don't because I always thought it was like floss and helped clean their teeth a bit.


they can choke on the strings. better verify my price. i think its close. been a while


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Eww, I didn't think about the germy hands touching them in the stores. I thought they might come packaged but I guess they must be in those bins of treats where you pick out how many and which ones you want? Also, I didn't realize they could say made in the USA but have parts come from other countries. Hmmm, I think I will just go ahead and order them then. Thanks again for the info! Do you remember how long it takes to get them?


----------



## SammieMom

I am never without a bag of these. their FAV treat. (I stay in room with them when they have any chew) they don't take too long to arrive, I get 7 day ship rate. a few days maybe. (made in usa can sometimes esp with food items, like in some dog food, just means processed here, ingredients bought in another country cheaper--you can usually find out if you research the item)

On that same site, go to made in USA items for Sams Yams. :thumbsup:


----------

